# favorite non pitbull breed.



## Bobby_hill (Nov 14, 2009)

my favorite breeds of dog are Australian cattle dogs, and pitbull (that includes similar breeds for me) I also like aussie hellers, Australian shepard cattle dog hybrids.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i like most all dogs.... but what i would like to own otherwise...

i want a french bulldog, that will be my other breed if i get one. i would also like a standard poodle someday. thats the groomer in me talking  haha


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Neopolitan Mastiff. Argentina Dogo


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

rott or german shepherd. but any dog is my favorite :hammer:


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I would love a Boston Terrier!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Siberian Husky has been one of my favorite breeds my entire life. I love Labradors but I probably will never own another one. I also like Rottweilers. And Bull mastiffs. The only small breeds I would consider owning would be a Boston Terrier or a Jack Russel... and ok.. a Pomeranian.. LOL


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

American Bulldog, Boston Terrier, French Bulldog, and Cane Corso!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

My favorite non pit bull breed would be a well bred pet bull.


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

Dobermann, Standard Poodle, Akita, Redbone Coonhound, Beagle, Dachshund, Rottweiler


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Dacshund..german shepard...poodle...huskie...and lab. I like chis 2 since I've owned one


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I would say bloodhound, Irish wolfhound, and a alaskan malamute

oh yea and bull mastiffs
Australian Cattle Dog 
Great Pyrenees
Bull Terrier


----------



## Gnarley44 (Jul 11, 2009)

Most definetly a Dogo Argentino (Argentinian Mastiff). Those dogs are bad !!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Patterdale Terrier
maybe some day even a well structured pocketbully.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Dogos are a pain in the butt!...lol


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Chihuahuas and GSDs.


----------



## Gnarley44 (Jul 11, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Dogos are a pain in the butt!...lol


Why do you say that? I hear they have a real high prey drive.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes high drive and very hard to redirect them unless they are allowed to run and run and run...a tired dogo is a happy dogo.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I will never live without an English Bulldog, my Thrall is the second light of my life (after hubby). I also love my pug, she loves to follow me around, climb in my lap, and just be adorable, but has none of the bad habbits of small dogs (no yapping or biting).


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

I like American Bulldogs and Golden Retrievers


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I like Huskies


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Doberman Pinchers, Rottweilers, Papillons, and Rat Terriers.


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

Golden Retreivers. I have one myself. It has to be one of the most stubborn and hard headed dog i have ever owned, but he makes you melt when you look into his eyes. They are very smart and very eager to please.


----------



## Isis (Jan 2, 2010)

Aussie Shepards, Aussie Cattle Dogs, Border Collies


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of American Bulldogs too i fell in love with them when I met my B.F. years ago he bread Johnson's before we were together and they were so smart and well behaved. After moving in and living with them I loved them even more, one of the best breeds IMO.


----------



## NMWAPBT (Jan 9, 2010)

well central asian ovtcharka,akita,rott,dobie,sarplaninac,olde english bulldogge etc. lol honestly id be lost w/o the apbt


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Rottweilers!!! to protect Chino of course


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

DarkMoon said:


> Doberman Pinchers, Rottweilers, Papillons, and Rat Terriers.


same but im more about dobermans i love those dogs...before i found my little leela girl i was looking for a doberman breeder, but leela needed a home and she was dang cute as a pup :woof:


----------



## Maraty (Jan 11, 2010)

White German Shep.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Maraty said:


> White German Shep.


 :hammer:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

KnineGuy said:


> same but im more about dobermans i love those dogs...before i found my little leela girl i was looking for a doberman breeder, but leela needed a home and she was dang cute as a pup :woof:


I like Dobies too, my aunt used to own and train them. She had the most beautiful red one named Sam she was such a sweet heart. Great dogs IMO.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i'd like a Dobi


----------



## Bobby_hill (Nov 14, 2009)

any one had experiences with kangals before? 

My dad was is a salesmen and was at a local business and they had a nice dog run which they had two kangals, they let them out at night for guard dogs. i have to say very interesting k9's.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

belgian malinois would be my choice, never owned one but I've heard nothing but good things about and they are extremely athletic dogs.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

KnineGuy said:


> same but im more about dobermans i love those dogs...before i found my little leela girl i was looking for a doberman breeder, but leela needed a home and she was dang cute as a pup :woof:


Oh I'm still torn between getting another Pit Bull or Doberman as my next dog. I fell in love with the breed because of my old across-the-street neighbors. They had a large male Doberman that would get loose all the time. I mean daily. The dog was the sweetest thing I had ever met. LOVED everyone and was just great. Me and a neighbor would take turns grabbing him and taking him home. Someone on the street though didn't like him and called AC many many times. That dog wouldn't have harmed a fly. It was funny to watch him play with their yorkie. Just breed bias. I was looking for a Doberman when I ran across Nubs and fell for him. Still might get one in the future.


----------



## Maraty (Jan 11, 2010)

Sampsons Dad said:


> :hammer:


Do you not like them?


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

My favorite other type of dog besides APBT is my 11 year old 1/2 pit 1/2 gsd other than that there are no other dogs for our house.


----------



## gtnotw (Oct 15, 2009)

Apbt's are my favorite, but apart from them i really like Caucasian Shepherds, Akita's, Huskys, Doberman, Rotties, Jack Russel, German Shepherds, and Dogo's.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Maraty said:


> Do you not like them?


This is going to sound stupid since I have Ch bloodlines of Dogos but most white dogs are not healthy(unstable mentally, or have skin issues) and used to be PTS. A white German Shepherd, Boxers, etc... used to be put down at birth.
I mean no disrespect..it is just that we see them in the clinic (white GSD, Boxers, etc..) that are not very healthy stable animals.

But if you find a good healthy one..then God Bless you and the Dog.:woof::woof::woof:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> This is going to sound stupid since I have Ch bloodlines of Dogos but most white dogs are not healthy(unstable mentally, or have skin issues) and used to be PTS. A white German Shepherd, Boxers, etc... used to be put down at birth.
> I mean no disrespect..it is just that we see them in the clinic (white GSD, Boxers, etc..) that are not very healthy stable animals.
> 
> But if you find a good healthy one..then God Bless you and the Dog.:woof::woof::woof:


Good post!!!!!! Very true about white dogs!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I think my top fave breed after pits is a Great Pyrenees. My aunt had one for a short period of time and he was the sweetest thing you ever meet.He followed my cousin and I everywhere... was a point in time when my cousin and I were joined at the hip


----------



## Maraty (Jan 11, 2010)

Sampsons Dad said:


> This is going to sound stupid since I have Ch bloodlines of Dogos but most white dogs are not healthy(unstable mentally, or have skin issues) and used to be PTS. A white German Shepherd, Boxers, etc... used to be put down at birth.
> I mean no disrespect..it is just that we see them in the clinic (white GSD, Boxers, etc..) that are not very healthy stable animals.
> 
> But if you find a good healthy one..then God Bless you and the Dog.:woof::woof::woof:


Non Taken.. My mom who has since past away. Use to breed them.
She use to go on and on about how they mistaken as albinos.
And how in the 1960's friction developed between the standard German Shepherd breeders and the white-coat devotes. The White coat gene suddenly became the blame for the genetic problems existing in the German Shepherd Bloodlines.

Even today people often confuse pigment with color paling. Pigment is skin, eyes, toe nails, etc., and color paling has to do with coat color only.

Now the White German Shepherd is a separate breed known as the White Shepherd.

And let me say.. I love all dogs..
Its all in the breeding...


----------



## rednosesstaffy (Dec 17, 2009)

my favorite non Pit breed i would have to say the Boxer


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Purebred: Doberman Pincer, Rottweiler, Saint Bernard, Welsh Corgie  

Mixed mutts: Chow/Husky mix


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Good post!!!!!! Very true about white dogs!


What about white pitbulls? That seems to be a fairly common color among the breed.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Lex's Guardian said:


> What about white pitbulls? That seems to be a fairly common color among the breed.


Let me put it this way....my Vet friends would see a white dog walk in the clinic and say,"Watch .....skin problems." and or "White dogs keep dermatologists in business."


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

My favorite non-bull breed is the Dutch Shepherd. They really are nice dogs. A little hyper, but good workers too.


----------



## raiderNCpit (Nov 29, 2009)

My next dog will be a akc male doberman with its ears cropped. I like rotties alot but the ones Ive known have been pretty unpredictable.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I love collies, I would probably stick with a smooth collie this time around. The rough collie is too much work for my lazy behind.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Maraty said:


> Non Taken.. My mom who has since past away. Use to breed them.
> She use to go on and on about how they mistaken as albinos.
> And how in the 1960's friction developed between the standard German Shepherd breeders and the white-coat devotes. The White coat gene suddenly became the blame for the genetic problems existing in the German Shepherd Bloodlines.
> 
> ...


I owned a White GSD...she was AKC, as were her parents...


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

Great Danes, I will never be without one.
I am a sucker for mastiff type breeds, would love to own a Boerboel


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

beagle, rott and bullmastiff


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Victorian Bulldog ,Buldogue Campeiro,American Bulldog , Old Boston Bulldogge, Cane Corso


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I like working spitz and wolfdog types husky etc.. Alaskan huskies true working dog not the crapshot siberian in the show ring. Since Alaskan huskies are like old game dogs in the sense that any great working sled dog gets added to the mix, compare to Tudors actions with any great pit dog, they are not pure bred in the sense that COMMON PUBLIC is familiar with. SO I will point out two distinct breeds that you can associate with. One is the Russo/Euro Laika or Karelian Bear Liaka or Karelian Bear Dog all different working strains of the same dog. 

























Another favorite is the true miniature working spitz, the Schipperke, a great lil' varmit dog, and the best personal protection dog, I have had yet..... LOL


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oooooo i love laika's! i like seppala's too, i don't know too much about them and i probably will never own one, but i would just love to sit and snuggle some  i love northern doggies, i guess i forgot to mention them.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I actually like patterdale because of there similiar traits to a pit. 

but next on my list is 

malamute hybrid 
rott


----------



## B.Mamba (Jan 20, 2010)

I am a DOG person in general. Any med-large size mutt would do me fine. It's the bond

But my dad's old english bulldogge is pretty cool.


----------



## Maraty (Jan 11, 2010)

Bethb2007 said:


> My favorite non-bull breed is the Dutch Shepherd. They really are nice dogs. A little hyper, but good workers too.


Beautiful dog!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I LOVE my Boston Terrier and he is like a mini pit in many ways.
General Mc Nasty he is 14lbs

















Then I have to say I love my Dutch Shepherd I do not think I will own another one but she has been great.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

hehe mcnasty... love that name! lol


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

mygirlmaile said:


> I owned a White GSD...she was AKC, as were her parents...


A white German Shepherd is a DQ as far as AKC rules go.
Then again the AkC is not very diligent about checking their breeders out.

http://www.akc.org/breeds/german_shepherd_dog/
"Color
The German Shepherd Dog varies in color, and most colors are permissible. Strong rich colors are preferred. Pale, washed-out colors and blues or livers are serious faults. A white dog must be disqualified."

They do look pretty when they are white though.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

mine is a boxer there great dogs goofey and plenty fun


----------

